# What is the proper way to code dehyration in pregancy, no nausea/vomiting



## chief1kee (Aug 13, 2009)

We have been discussing amongst ourselves the proper way to code dehydration in a antepartum pregnancy before 22 weeks.  We can not agree.  Some say to use 643.13, and others say use the complication code of 648.93 and 276.51.  I would like to hear comments, and definitive answers if possible.  Thanks.


----------



## maurice (Aug 13, 2009)

*pregnancy with dehydration*

I would code the 643.13 because the includes specifically states dehydration


----------



## chief1kee (Aug 14, 2009)

What about the fact that there is no vomiting involved,  how could you support using that code?


----------



## LTibbetts (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with the 643.13. The dehydration supports the code! Don't need any other justification.


----------

